# First Pendant



## Grizz (Aug 16, 2009)

I finally got down to the shop. Messing around with Richard's backer plate. I came up with this little guy for my first one. Corian of some kind. As you can see My first one is pretty small... maybe a little bigger? Ideas?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 16, 2009)

My first one was small too. I like 2"-3" round now (more importantly so do the ladies)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## gad5264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Grizz, that looks great. I like the off center cuts.


----------



## markgum (Aug 16, 2009)

great job


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great Jon.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 16, 2009)

Well you sure blew my pendant out of the water!  Great job Jon!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks good.   I see no reason why it has to be a particular size, I'm sure there are folks that prefer smaller...

  -Barry


----------



## louisbry (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great.   You can make different sizes with the backer plate and give folks a choice.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 16, 2009)

You must know different ladies than I do, with 2-3", they would look at me twice!



hewunch said:


> My first one was small too. I like 2"-3" round now (more importantly so do the ladies)


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2009)

One word, SETS-- make some pendant and earring sets. and I'm with Glenn on that second look thing.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool, I need to get making some of those for family. They hear about my turning hobby but never get anything from it! LOL Tight Scotsman right enough!!


----------



## HawksFeather (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like someone was paying attention.  : )  Nice work.

Jerry


----------

